# If you were stuck with a town with villagers of the same personality type



## Salt (Apr 24, 2017)

If you could only choose to have villagers of the same personality type, what would you pick (and who if you could)

I think it would be a lot of fun to be stuck in a town full of smug villagers for a while, it would feel like I'm playing a really corny dating sim the whole time, lmao! 

I'd pick Julian, Phil, Shep, Rodney, O'Hare, Marshal, Klaus, Kidd, Lopez and Kyle


----------



## Lululand (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd say Jocks. I never really understood why they're considered annoying. And in ranom conversations when they're pitted against each other they become hilariously competitive. So if there was nothing but jock villagers around, I know I wouldn't get bored


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd choose lazy and have bones, zucker, chester, papi, stitches, punchy, lucky, marcel, eric and drago. I love lazy villagers and how they're almost always hungry.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd go with smug as well,
//too cute.


----------



## Starlight (Apr 24, 2017)

i'd probably have to go with normal! mostly cause normals have the cutest designs imo
also i don't really get sick of their dialogue, though it isn't the most entertaining. they are sweeties though!!

my picks would be skye, goldie, poppy, fauna, flurry, kiki, molly, stella, lolly, and gladys !


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 26, 2017)

Lazy for males, normal for females. I adore how lazy animals think about food 24/7.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 26, 2017)

Normal. Some of my picks would be Maple, Gayle and Molly.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 26, 2017)

I'll go Normal.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2017)

Normal.. they are the cutest and the sweetest.

I'd have Skye, Merengue, Lolly, Cally, Etoile, Gladys, Lily, Melba, Savannah, and June.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 26, 2017)

Lazy. I'd love a town of lazy dogs and bears - Benjamin, Biskit, Bones, Lucky, Marcel, Nate, Pudge, Stitches and Walker. Bliss.

I have their amiibo cards so I might do it one day


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 26, 2017)

Probably lazy!

I'd go with Zucker, Papi, Elmer, Felyne, Erik, Biskit, Bones, Chester, Clyde, and Filbert.
Runner-ups: Cranston, Wade, Stitches, and Pudge.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd definitely go with normal, as I have more villagers I love with the normal personality than any other one. It would be tough to choose just 10, but for now I'd go with: Merengue, ?toile, Tia, Marina, Nana, Marcie, Savannah, Medli, Ellie, and Flurry.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd go with either Normal villagers or Lazy villagers, though I think I like Lazy villagers personality just a tiny bit more than Normal villagers' personalities...

With Lazy villagers I'd go with: Biskit, Felyne, Lucky, Stitches, Walker, Beau, Chester, Punchy, Clay, and Cranston
With Normal villagers I'd go with: Alice, Skye, Fauna, Gala, Gayle, Goldie, Lily, Pekoe, Maple, and Molly


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2017)

Peppy. I''d go with:

Bunnie, Dotty, Ruby, Tangy, Rosie, Chrissy, Peanut, Cookie, Agent S and Felicity


----------



## Flare (Apr 28, 2017)

Normal. 

*And I would pick the following villagers.*

Molly
Lolly
Marina
Tia
Maple
Medli
Gala
Fauna
Flurry
Etoile


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

Ughhh thats a tough choice. For me its between normal and lazy. But I'd probably choose normal because I have so much normal villager that are my favorite.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 28, 2017)

If you had a town based on just one personality it would be getting boring within a week! I'm glad that we have 8 personality types and in my opinion I'd love to see more!
But when I'd have to go with just one type I'd go with the cranky type. My villagers would be: Lobo, Apollo, Octavian, Gaston, Fang, Del, Butch, Elvis and Dobie and Buzz. I think they just fit in their personality type and their design is just goals. *-*

If I could also go with a second type/personality I'd go with a normal type and my villagers would be: Lily, Goldie, Marina, Molly, Eunice, Flurry, Fauna, Poppy, Savannah and Nan.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 29, 2017)

Probably uchi. I know they're not considered the cutest, but there's quite a few I really like. They also have the best pwp suggestions.


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (May 3, 2017)

I would love a town of just Uchi villagers.
I'd probably want Agnes, Cherry, Frita, Hazel, Katt, Muffy, Pashmina, Phoebe, Renee, and Shari.

For an all-boy town, I'd want Lazy villagers.
I'd choose Anchovy, Bones, Cole, Lucky, Nate, Pudge, Punchy, Stitches, Walker, and Zucker.


----------



## IWantPeanut (May 3, 2017)

I'd have to say Pepper because they're just so cute!


----------



## naelyn (May 4, 2017)

Peppy cause they are funny to talk to. As for who
Apple, Carmen, Ketchup, Tabby and idk who else


----------



## flowerking (May 5, 2017)

I'm stuck between Uchi and Jock...


----------



## toonafeesh (May 11, 2017)

Undecided between uchi and cranky. I love them both so much!


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

I'd want normal or lazy.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 14, 2017)

Lazy or normal. Both are sweet and they're my favorite villagers in design too. I don't find them annoying or boring and honestly there are so many cute ones of both that even if they were the most annoying and boring, I'd probably still want them for the cuteness factor.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

I actually really like Peppy personalities, although I only have one in my town. I'm not like that at all but they're fun to talk to. I feel like they're a little bit like Normal personalities (friendly and nice) and a little vain like Snotty personalities. I like that they're upbeat and want to be singers/idols. If I had a town of them, they could form a giant girl group haha. I'd have Felicity, Rosie, Chrissy, Merry, Peggy, Puddles, Winnie, Cheri, Apple and Carmen.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 14, 2019)

lazy! just because their my favourite villager personality after normal!

villagers: Zucker, Bob, Felyne, Marty, Broccolo, Punchy, Stitches, Filbert, Dizzy and Biskit!


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

Have to go with lazies because they are my favorites. 
So I'd for sure have my boys Stitches, Marty, Bones, and Lucky. 
They are super cute and some of my top favorites.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2019)

It pains me to pick between lazies and normals; but I think I would go with lazies because of my favorite Stitches.  I think my picks would be these:

- Alfonso
- Beau
- Bones
- Cube
- Dizzy
- Drake
- Elmer
- Rodeo
- Spork
- Stitches


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 15, 2019)

I think I'd get tired of a town with only one personality pretty quickly, but if I had to choose it'd be cranky. I'd have to have my favorite, Grizzly, with me. I think I'd also like Bruce, Croque, Dobie, Gonzo, Hamphrey, Hopper, Peewee, Ricky, and Walt. But there are plenty of other cranky villagers I like as well.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 15, 2019)

If i was stuck in a town with one villager personality type I'd choose lazy. 1. Because I myself relate to them . And 2. Because they seem quite chill. I would be with Bob, Beau and Feyline. They are so cute!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm torn between picking all normal, all uchi, or all lazy. The normal ones are all cute and sweet and adorable. If I had all uchis, I'd be taken care of by everyone. And all lazy is definitely my style.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 15, 2019)

I love the idea of a cheesy dating sim starring the smug villagers omg ))))

I haven't had more than one jock villager in town so I'm not sure if a town full of jocks would be peaceful ever? Maybe they'd go jogging together in the morning? That's a cute thought awww

On the other hand the peppy villagers hype each other up when they have conversations and i think that's adorable and would be a great environment to be in? And there are different-ish sounding peppy villagers so there's still some variety in there! As long as tabby and carmen are there it's bound to be a good town!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 15, 2019)

Man, I like uchis for their weird conversations, but I really like alot of the normals looks. Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh-

I guess I have to go with uchis. Normals conversations get boring after a while, and I can't be a hermit forever haha. I gotta talk with my animals sometimes.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 16, 2019)

I’d say normal as they’re definitely the sweetest villager type, and a lot of my favourite villagers are normal too!


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 18, 2019)

Some uchi?s or snooters. Just imagine the drama that town would have it would be like living in a reality tv show


----------



## Velo (Apr 18, 2019)

I would totally pick a town full of lazy villagers.
They're so laid back and adorable and I relate to them so much haha. 
Two of my favorite current villagers are lazy (Biskit and Papi).
I recently discovered (via another thread here ha) that Raddle is an awesome looking lazy villager, with the same birthday as me. So I would totally invite him to my all-lazy-town.  
I would also have Punchy, Stitches and Broccolo.
Beau, Chester, Felyne and Benjamin to round it out!
I kind of want/need this town makeup now?


----------



## hange (Apr 18, 2019)

I would probably stick with Peppy villagers. You are probably asking why I would stick with Peppy villagers, because peppy villagers all want to be queen bee and I cannot wait for a animal version of Toddlers and Tiaras (I don't mean this literally it is just the fact that Peppy villagers are kind at first and are still kind to the end)


----------



## greyCat44 (Apr 19, 2019)

I love all these sweet suggestions <3 jocks jogging together and a giant peppy girl group, and of course the smug villager dating sim, were really fun to imagine! For me I'd go with normals because their vanilla dialogue lets me give them random backstories really easily (and also I can finally get Skye, merengue, tia, and lolly in one town aaa). Also it would be some kind of literature themed town, where everyone sits down to write poems about waste baskets or microscopes every day xDD


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 27, 2019)

Either snooty or smug. Probably smug though.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 28, 2019)

Salt said:


> If you could only choose to have villagers of the same personality type, what would you pick (and who if you could)
> 
> I think it would be a lot of fun to be stuck in a town full of smug villagers for a while, it would feel like I'm playing a really corny dating sim the whole time, lmao!
> 
> I'd pick Julian, Phil, Shep, Rodney, O'Hare, Marshal, Klaus, Kidd, Lopez and Kyle



i seriously died at this comment - i would totally agree with that! 

my picks for a ~smug dating sim ~town (lol) would be: marshal, colton, eugene, henry, jacques, ken, kyle, phil, and zell.

runner up town would be an all snooty town, i feel like the drama, gossip, and fashion would make the town always interesting. 
my picks for that town would be: freya, gloria, julia, monique, tiffany, ali, bree, cupcake, gigi, and diana.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

I would have to pick an all lazy town. The lazy personality has some of my favorite villagers overall, so I had no problem choosing some to live in this hypothetical place:

-*Alfonso* who is one of my favorite villagers of all time.
-*Anchovy* who I have some nice memories with and would be nice to have him again.
-*Egbert* who currently lives in Fireleaf and would be good here as well.
-*Nate* who lives in Taiga and is my favorite bear villager.
-*Puck* who I haven't actually had but like his hockey theme.
-*Jeremiah* because blue frogs just look really nice.
-*Joey* who lived in one of my old Gamecube towns.
-*Hugh* who lived in another of my old Gamecube towns.
-*Walker* who is just a really nice villager overall.
-*Sven* who I know isn't in New Leaf but since this is General AC Discussion I'm putting him in here. He lives in my Gamecube town and I would love to see him in a newer game (please don't change his personality like you did to T-Bone).


----------



## Shayden (Apr 28, 2019)

i'd totally go with uchi. 
-fuchsia
-phoebe
-shari for SURE
-cherry
-frita
-tammy
-katt
-mira
-canberra
-renee

i also like deirdre and muffy but i already had a deer and sheep so yknow


----------



## Beanz (Apr 28, 2019)

I?d say I would go with the peppy villagers. 

-Tangy 
-Bianca 
-Bangle 
-Carmen
-Felicity
-Merry
-Rosie
-Tabby (I know a lot of people hate her but I like her.) 
-Apple 
-Dotty

I mainly chose the peppy villagers just because of Tangy who is my dreamy. You probably realized that I picked most of the popular villagers but how could I resist? They?re just so dang cute!


----------



## Shayden (Apr 28, 2019)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> I’d say I would go with the peppy villagers.
> 
> -Tangy
> -Bianca
> ...



ok honestly a great choice because you got SO many kitties A++


----------



## Beanz (Apr 30, 2019)

I love kitties!


----------



## millie192000 (May 5, 2019)

I'd kinda dig an all-cranky town. Kabuki's my favourite villager and when you get max affinity with cranky villagers, they act very gentlemanly and kind. Also, I like to play late at night and they go to sleep late. My picks would be: Tom, Rolf, Octavian, Kabuki, Ganon, Croque, and some others.

However, if I based it on which personality group has my favourite villagers, it would be Lazy.


----------



## Hanoumi (May 15, 2019)

millie192000 said:


> I'd kinda dig an all-cranky town. Kabuki's my favourite villager and when you get max affinity with cranky villagers, they act very gentlemanly and kind. Also, I like to play late at night and they go to sleep late. My picks would be: Tom, Rolf, Octavian, Kabuki, Ganon, Croque, and some others.
> 
> However, if I based it on which personality group has my favourite villagers, it would be Lazy.



The comment is spot on. My favourite personality in the game is cranky followed by lazy as well. For my hypothetical town I would choose Butch, Wolfgang, Octavian, Kabuki, Boris, Rasher, Frank, Static and Chief.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 15, 2019)

a dating sim oh god ahaha! If I had to have a one personality town, I'd either make it a zen cranky town or a foodie lazy town!


----------



## Bizhiins (May 16, 2019)

I?d say normal but I think out of all of them I love the Uchi type the best ~.~ all the Uchi villagers I?ve had were really goofy, absent minded characters that stayed up really late! But they?re friendly and genuine also so I don?t think anything about them would annoy me. Snooty and cranky characters tend to annoy me. I think the Uchi?s keep it interesting!


----------



## 707 (May 16, 2019)

its hard to pick between lazy & normal!
the lazy villagers make me laugh the most but the normal villagers just make me feel...so comfy & warm?
idk
i look at stella, poppy, fauna, goldie, & maple & im like! i want to hug you all! you make me feel very cozy!
they are just so sweet & so are their homes


----------



## Pellie (Jun 23, 2019)

I guess I would either choose peppy or lazy. If I would pick peppy then I would have these
villagers:

- Peanut
- Cece
- Ruby
- Flora
- Rosie
- Agent S
- Apple
- Tabby
(- Pinky)
(- Piper)

For a town full of lazy villager I would pick:

- Stitches
- Bob
- Anchovy
- Cube
- Zucker
- Erik
- Lucky
- Claude
(- Benjamin)
(- Cranston)


----------



## Maiana (Jun 23, 2019)

Lazy and/or Snooty. 

I love lazy villagers ;w; they're so adorable and are actual sweethearts when they want to be.

Snooty because I'm a really sassy person, so I'll need villagers I can be super dramatic with lol.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 23, 2019)

For girls uchi, for boys smug

Uchi town: Katt, Muffy, Frita, Fuschia, Hazel, Agnes, Flo, Plucky, Cherry, and Mira. 

Smug town: Pietro, Lopez, Ed, Colton, Ken, Kyle, Toby, Shep, Tex, and Keaton.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 12, 2019)

Good question. It's kinda a tie between cranky and uchi since I do like both personalities a lot.

I think for a cranky only town, I would choose:

- Lobo
- Rolf
- Rocco
- Gaston
- Static
- Hopper
- Cyrano
- Roscoe
- Kabuki
- Vladimir

Alternative for Vladimir, I would also maybe pick Knox.

And as for a uchi only town, I would choose:

- Hazel
- Fuchsia
- Phoebe
- Rocket
- Muffy
- Charlise
- Pashmina
- Katt

I guess this town would only have 8 villagers, since those are the only uchi villagers I really like. 
If I had to pick two more to get the 10 together, then I guess I would pick Paula and Tammy.


----------



## dasheranne (Aug 14, 2019)

I'd pick lazy! Most of my favorites are lazy villagers, including Biskit, Stitches, Bob, and Dizzy! I also adore Filbert and Hopkins, and I'd love to meet Cole, Hornsby, Raddle, and Pudge.


----------



## Gremlin (Aug 16, 2019)

I'd pick smug villagers for the exact same reason as you. A corny dating sim themed town would be way too much fun.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

I would say normal because they tend to have the cutest design, but I know the game would get really boring, really fast, so my first choice would probably be a town full of cranky characters. Once in a while they say stuff that makes me laugh, but I also wouldn't mind a town full of Jocks for the same reason. The dialogue between them would be a nice show. :>

I like Lazy characters' design and personalities too, but I also wouldn't choose a town full of them for the same reason I wouldn't choose a town full of normals.

I haven't talked enough to smug characters, but I'll give it a shot as soon as one moves back in.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 23, 2019)

Since Snooty and Smug are neck and neck for my favorite personality, it is difficult to choose one over the other generally. So, here's both.

Snooty: Ankha, Blanche, Elise, Freya, Gloria, Julia, Monique or Oliva, Pecan, Tiffany, Vivian

Smug: Beardo, Chops, Eugene, Hans, Jacques, Julian, Leopold, Pietro, Shep, Tex

If I absolutely had to pick one of them, Snooty.

---

However, since this is an interesting concept and fun to determine, here's what I'd do for the rest too.

Cranky: Boris, Butch, Camofrog, Gruff, Hopper, Knox, Lobo, Octavian, Rasher, Walt

Jock: Boone, Bud, Cobb, Drift, Kid Cat, Louie, Mott, Ribbot, Sprocket, Sterling 

Lazy: Boomer, Claude, Cranston, Cube, Drago, Lucky, Marcel, Raddle, Stitches, Tucker

Normal: Annalisa, Celia, Coco, Gladys, Kiki or Midge, Maple, Marina, Melba, Pekoe, Savannah

Peppy: Agent S, Anabelle, Bella, Cheri, Flora, Piper, Ruby, Sprinkle, Tammi, Victoria

Uchi: Agnes, Cherry, Deirdre, Diva, Flo, Muffy, Rocket, Pashmina, Paula, Phoebe


----------



## Hat' (Aug 23, 2019)

Normal villagers of course! They're my favorite and a bunch of my dreamies are in there.
If I had to choose which one of them I'd pick:
Celia, Gladys, Maple, Melba, Chevre, Eunice, Jambette, Savannah, Molly and June!
Very original I know, I know. But I love them so much and normal villagers are the sweetest.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 23, 2019)

I'd be happy with any lazy villagers! Just gotta have Marcel.

Nap & Snack City~


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

I would pick the jocks for the giant sports events and parties. Tournaments and fantasy leagues. I?d definitely want Sparro in my town!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 23, 2019)

Ugh this is so hard to choose from for me. Smug and Jock fairly equal in terms of me liking the personality.

Smug: Keaton, Jacque, Chadder, Eugene, Kidd, Klaus, Kyle, Zell, Phil, and Hans.
Jock: Samson, Roald, Ribbot, Rod, Sprocket, Sterling, Pierce, Jay, Inkwell, and Flip.


----------



## TSquared (Aug 23, 2019)

Normal, because *so* many of my faves fall into that personality type!

My ideal lineup: Goldie, Molly, Fauna, Maple, Lily, Alice, Daisy, Coco, Gayle, and Kiki!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 24, 2019)

Normal for me and I would love to have my favorite villager, Mitzi, in my town with also Lolly and a few others.


----------



## Cheery Delight (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd have to say Normal, they are just so adorable.
I would choose: Chelsea-Etoile-Fauna-Molly-Gala-Lolly-Maple-Merengue-Pekoe--Tia


----------



## WILDWORLD (Aug 25, 2019)

Smug, I'm so dumb and i always get weird crushes on smugs because of their flirty lines lmao


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 26, 2019)

i pick peppy.
Rosie, peanut, apple, bunnie , agent s, cece , chai , dotty, gabi and Epona.

they will wake up so early and say hi to me. at least i wont have to wait for some villagers to wake up eg. cranky wakes up at 11am


----------



## carackobama (Aug 26, 2019)

Peppy or normal! I just love my cute, sweet and happy gals <3


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 29, 2019)

Normal type villagers. Probably Daisy, Fauna, ?toile, Goldie, and Lolly. Just to name a few.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

I think it would be fun to be stuck in a town full of uchi or cranky villagers!


----------



## Circus (Aug 31, 2019)

I'd love a town full of normal villagers. We could all just sit around and talk about books all day. If I had to choose ten, I'd go with Cally, Coco, Etoile, Eunice, Fauna, Lolly, Mitzi, Molly, Stella, and Vesta. Most of these villagers I chose because I have had them in my towns before and liked them, but Lolly, Mitzi, and Stella are just because they're so cute.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

Either smug or uchi villagers. I have a lot of peppy and a lot of snooty currently.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 21, 2019)

NORMALS. I love them, the mom friends, the gardening buddies, the book club, baking crew, etc. They're just so great, and in every game I always get attached to whatever normal villager posts up in my town. 
My 10 villagers of them though, hmmm, I guess would look like this: Annalisa, Coco, Fauna, Flurry, Gladys, Midge, Mitzi, Molly, Sylvana.  And the tenth I would just cycle through the rest. 

Or crankies, I relate and get along with them the most, they also really care about you/check in, more gardening buddies, and I love doing errands for their relatives ! My only for sure choices there would be: Dobie, Hamphrey, and Kabuki.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 23, 2019)

Either normal or lazy for me. They're just easy to get along with and relate to most of the times.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 23, 2019)

I'd definitely be going with normal, although I'm quite fond of specific snooty and cranky villagers (I was almost certain they knew whenever the real me was having a bad day, because they were really nice to my character and sent letters that sounded like they somehow understood I was having a hard time those days...it was quite a trip).
Ideally, some of every personality is perfect, except for smug--they make me a little uncomfortable (being flirted with by a blue hamster was not my idea of a good time when I started New Leaf).
As long as Vesta, Elvis, and Gwen were around, I'd be happy with any others. These three meant a lot to me in WW, but that's another story. =^-^=

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavamaize said:


> I think it would be fun to be stuck in a town full of uchi or cranky villagers!



Agreed XD


----------

